# Worlds



## screenman (2 Feb 2013)

Do not forget you can get it on the computer today.

www.cyclingtips.com.au/2013/02/uci-world-cyclocross-championships-live-streaming

Other sources are available, tomorrows races bought forward due to flooding.


----------

